# GTX 1660 Super or RX 5600 XT?



## GodKarama (Jul 1, 2020)

I am pretty unsure because the GTX 1660 Super has lower perfomance but as it looks like is more stable than the RX 5600 XT. Does anybody here can recommend me what I should go with? I really have no idea because I see that poeple still have the same problems with the RX 5600 XT. Or is it all stable now?


----------



## sepheronx (Jul 1, 2020)

I just got rid of a machine that has a gtx 1660 super in it.  Awesome card!  You can also find it for decent prices too at times.  Similar to my GTX 1070 in terms of performance for most part.


----------



## ASOT (Jul 1, 2020)

Get the one is cheap,both perform well and have pro and cons


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 1, 2020)

1660 super.


----------



## GodKarama (Jul 1, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> I just got rid of a machine that has a gtx 1660 super in it.  Awesome card!  You can also find it for decent prices too at times.  Similar to my GTX 1070 in terms of performance for most part.


I could get a gigabyte gtx 1660 super  just curious if the rx 5600 xt still has the issues


----------



## sepheronx (Jul 1, 2020)

some people still have issues with their AMD Cards.  I myself never experienced such issues with various AMD GPU's, but issues still exist out there.  So its up to you if you are willing to take the chance where you may have issues or not, or willing to put the time in to make sure it all works.

From what I can see on my end, most 5600xt's are still 12GBPS rather than 14.  Ones updated to 14GBPS are a bit more expensive for us (price upwards to a RX 5700).  If the case is the same on your end, then either a 5700 or a 1660 Super.  Super obviously being much cheaper.  I picked up the GTX 1660 Super ASUS TUF for the PC I sold for about $280 CAD at the time.  So it was over $100 cheaper for me than the 5600 xt.


----------



## GodKarama (Jul 1, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> some people still have issues with their AMD Cards.  I myself never experienced such issues with various AMD GPU's, but issues still exist out there.  So its up to you if you are willing to take the chance where you may have issues or not, or willing to put the time in to make sure it all works.
> 
> From what I can see on my end, most 5600xt's are still 12GBPS rather than 14.  Ones updated to 14GBPS are a bit more expensive for us (price upwards to a RX 5700).  If the case is the same on your end, then either a 5700 or a 1660 Super.  Super obviously being much cheaper.  I picked up the GTX 1660 Super ASUS TUF for the PC I sold for about $280 CAD at the time.  So it was over $100 cheaper for me than the 5600 xt.


Well since I cant see any big major game changers in Perfomance for me I would go for the 1660 Super since its "safe" thanks for your help.  Still waiting for maybe more answers so its safe to tell what card is better to buy right now.


----------



## sepheronx (Jul 1, 2020)

GodKarama said:


> Well since I cant see any big major game changers in Perfomance for me I would go for the 1660 Super since its "safe" thanks for your help.  Still waiting for maybe more answers so its safe to tell what card is better to buy right now.



always fair.  5600xt 14gbps is pretty darn strong GPU and I would normally say yes to it.  But there are a lot of people here who would feather and tar me for suggesting it because of the driver issues that still persist out there.  So to keep things easy and user friendly, I suggested the GTX.  The RTX 2060 KO is about same price as the 5600XT here in Canada so I always suggest that over the 5600XT.


----------



## xman2007 (Jul 1, 2020)

5600 xt edges the 2060 and is about 15% faster than a 1660 super, for the same price the 5600 xt is the no brainer, as long as you don't have any driver related issues of which some users still experience though I guess you could always return for a 1660 super if that's the case


----------



## sepheronx (Jul 1, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> 5600 xt edges the 2060 and is about 15% faster than a 1660 super, for the same price the 5600 xt is the no brainer, as long as you don't have any driver related issues of which some users still experience though I guess you could always return for a 1660 super if that's the case



the 5600xt is good but i cant find any place that sells it for about gtx 1660 super prices.


----------



## nguyen (Jul 1, 2020)

If you can afford the 5600XT then try a little more for the 2060KO, there are upcoming games that support DLSS 2.0 so the 2060KO will last you a lot longer.
Death Stranding and Cyberpunk 2077 will support DLSS 2.0 at launch.


----------



## ratirt (Jul 1, 2020)

GodKarama said:


> I am pretty unsure because the GTX 1660 Super has lower perfomance but as it looks like is more stable than the RX 5600 XT. Does anybody here can recommend me what I should go with? I really have no idea because I see that poeple still have the same problems with the RX 5600 XT. Or is it all stable now?


I recently bought a card (month ago) and been thinking about a 1660Super just for the time being. (My old one failed) I ended up buying 5600XT Sapphire Pulse and it works great. 5600XT in comparison with 1660Super is ahead in performance and the price is slightly higher so it is still your judgement which one is better for you.


----------



## aadarsh_2000 (Jul 1, 2020)

As the driver issue still persists and also being overpriced a bit, i would prefer the NVIDIA Graphics Card over the AMD one.


----------



## Anymal (Jul 4, 2020)

If you have monitor with freesync and hdmi and older inputs a.k.a. no DisplayPort, than you should go with 5600xt. Otherwise save money, buy 1660 and wait for next gen.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 4, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> 5600 xt edges the 2060


no it doesn't 








						Grafikkarten-Rangliste 2022: 25 Radeon- und Geforce-GPUs im Benchmark [Update]
					

Grafikkarten-Rangliste 2022 mit Nvidia-, AMD- und Intel-Grafikkarten: Benchmark-Übersicht mit allen wichtigen Grafikchips von Nvidia, AMD und Intel.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jul 4, 2020)

1660 Super, no question. Might be a little biased because I'm running MSI's Gaming X 1660 Super in my rig, but fuck it. After suffering through the perpetual headache that was Navi (couldn't even get the damn thing to POST and give me a signal) I bought this 1660 Super, popped it in and have no problems with it whatsoever in the few weeks that I've owned it thus far. It's been great to finally be able to game again!


----------



## birdie (Jul 4, 2020)

If you want an "install and forget" experience buy  the GTX 1660 Super. I'd personally go for the 1660 Ti which is still sold.

If you like dabbling with three drivers versions each having its own critical bugs and game incompatibilities, go for the RX 5600 XT - as an owner of the latter I'm extremely upset.


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 4, 2020)

Look for the RTX 2060 KO from EVGA if you can score a decent price. Also welcome to TPU


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 4, 2020)

GodKarama said:


> I am pretty unsure because the GTX 1660 Super has lower perfomance but as it looks like is more stable than the RX 5600 XT. Does anybody here can recommend me what I should go with? I really have no idea because I see that poeple still have the same problems with the RX 5600 XT. Or is it all stable now?


First off, welcome to TPU! Those two cards are both great performers in that price range, and both have seen price reductions recently. The best advice I think we can offer you is to read reviews for how each GPU performs for the games you want to play and then find the best price for that GPU. Either one will serve you well, so it is just as simple as finding the one that will best suit your gaming tastes. Just my 2cents.


----------



## sepheronx (Jul 4, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> no it doesn't
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						PowerColor Radeon RX 5600 XT ITX Review
					

PowerColor's Radeon RX 5600 XT ITX is the most compact RX 5600 XT on the market, optimized for small-form-factor cases. Despite its small size it runs very quietly, almost inaudibly, during heavy gaming. Temperatures are fine, too, and it has idle-fan-stop.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




After bios update it does. Majority tested by TPU shows it just slightly edges the 2060 6gb but falls behind the 8gb 2060 super.

The difference though isn't enough to really warrant or care which one you really get. What should be is price to performance and what kind of additional functions the cards have. In which case 2060 edges ahead due to DLSS 2


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 4, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> PowerColor Radeon RX 5600 XT ITX Review
> 
> 
> PowerColor's Radeon RX 5600 XT ITX is the most compact RX 5600 XT on the market, optimized for small-form-factor cases. Despite its small size it runs very quietly, almost inaudibly, during heavy gaming. Temperatures are fine, too, and it has idle-fan-stop.
> ...


not true

this is a full sized 14gbps verision,a very popular powercolor red devil
it's got 1.02x the performance of 2060fe






most 2060 aib versions are at least 1.04x of 2060fe,even the cheap palit gaming pro









so not only does 2060 have a slight edge aib vs aib,it also overclocks better.5600xt is spent,you can get another 9% out of palit 2060.

and btw navi only shines in triple A's where amd gives a crap about optimizing.
games that don't make it into reviews - why even optimize for those








						Do you believe the new navi cards will be released with stable drivers?
					

after my terrible experience with radeon vii and black screens  since release day and hearing of all the issues the 5700 and 5600  owners have suffered i doubt in its current state AMD will be able to sell us a stable GPU that wont crash.  imagine buying a top of the range car that always cuts...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## sepheronx (Jul 4, 2020)

GeForce RTX 2060 vs. Radeon RX 5600 XT: 32 Game Benchmark
					

Today we're comparing Nvidia's GeForce RTX 2060 and AMD's Radeon RX 5600 XT head to head in over 30 games at two resolutions: 1080p and 1440p. Let's...




					www.techspot.com
				




Two AIB's pitted against each other.  The article is very well done.



			
				techspot said:
			
		

> The already small 3% margin favoring AMD at 1080p shrinks to 1% at 1440p. On average that's identical performance, if we couldn’t say that already at 1080p. Our launch review of the RX 5600 XT showed something similar, so it seems we did well with a dozen game sample that was very representative of what we see here with 32 titles.
> *What to Buy*
> Bottom line, the 5600 XT and RTX 2060 are very evenly matched in terms of performance. As it's usually the case when we see this kind of result, the best option for you will probably come down to the games you play.
> The two GPUs are so evenly matched that it prompts us to consider the driver angle, especially with a large base of users reporting issues with crashing and black screens over the past few months. At least in the short term, it should be a concern and it makes recommending the 5600 XT quite difficult. The RTX 2060 is a proven product at this point, it offers a similar level of performance, and generally costs anywhere from $10 to $30 extra which is a tiny price to pay for stability


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 4, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> GeForce RTX 2060 vs. Radeon RX 5600 XT: 32 Game Benchmark
> 
> 
> Today we're comparing Nvidia's GeForce RTX 2060 and AMD's Radeon RX 5600 XT head to head in over 30 games at two resolutions: 1080p and 1440p. Let's...
> ...


fake news hwunboxed
i.e. they show 5600xt 21% faster in borderlands 3
that's only the case when they test in dx12
*2060 dx11 vs 5600xt dx12 are the same
they do the same thing with exodus

and they're not including individual slides for those games,they just appear in the overall chart.*
hwunboxed manupulates data,not the first time they do it.they did it with cpu tests too.

I trust established sites like tpu and pcgh,not a channel that decides their content the basis of likes


----------



## sepheronx (Jul 4, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> fake news hwunboxed
> i.e. they show 5600xt 21% faster in borderlands 3
> that's only the case when they test in dx12
> 2060 dx11 vs 5600xt dx12 are the same
> ...



Never seen them dishonest. So I don't see how they should be not included. Overclockers.net shows about same exact performance between the two as well so I don't know what to say.  Techpowerup also showed what I was saying too in my link and I used a itx variant which are usually less clocked due to heat issues to prove my point.

But whatever. If you don't like the results, it isn't my problem.

Have a good day.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 4, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> Never seen them dishonest. So I don't see how they should be not included. Overclockers.net shows about same exact performance between the two as well so I don't know what to say.  Techpowerup also showed what I was saying too in my link and I used a itx variant which are usually less clocked due to heat issues to prove my point.
> 
> But whatever. If you don't like the results, it isn't my problem.
> 
> Have a good day.


look at what I wrote about their bordelands and exodus results,the parts in bold


----------



## sepheronx (Jul 4, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> look at what I wrote about their bordelands and exodus results,the parts in bold



I did. And?

Tech power up reviews also generally show it outperform the 2060 6gb by 2% average.  Which is similar show as what techspot is showing.  They even agree that the Nvidia has better drivers.

You are just trying to fight hard to defend something that really doesn't need it.  I have provided the links.  The rest is up to OP. Not conjectures.

Here OP









						TechPowerUp
					

Our review database with over 35,000 product tests helps you find expert opinions on RX 5600 XT and other hardware quickly.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 4, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> I did. And?
> 
> Tech power up reviews also generally show it outperform the 2060 6gb by 2% average.  Which is similar show as what techspot is showing.  They even agree that the Nvidia has better drivers.
> 
> ...


lol,fail at reading.
hwunboxed report whatever they want.
I layed down the example right in front of you.and it's not the only one frankly but I don't wanna waste time,I wrote about them in other threads.

no,it does not corroborate what tpu shows.
tpu shows 2060 aib is faster than 5600xt aib.not the other way round.

look at the difference between fake and legit

legit:


Spoiler












fake:


Spoiler











legit:


Spoiler











fake:


Spoiler











legit:


Spoiler











fake:


Spoiler











and I guess that the other results I linked don't matter either


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jul 4, 2020)

Get the gtx 1660 super for a hassle free, install and forget experience. AMD alternatuves are apealing, however the infamous drivers are a major turn off, atleast for me.

You can also get the rtx 2060 KO which is an enhanced version desinged to compete with the 5600xt, should you are able to buy that insted i would recommend it, non the less the 1660 super is still a great stable card


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 4, 2020)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Get the gtx 1660 super for a hassle free, install and forget experience. AMD alternatuves are apealing, however the infamous drivers are a major turn off, atleast for me.
> 
> You can also get the rtx 2060 KO which is an enhanced version desinged to compete with the 5600xt, should you are able to buy that insted i would recommend it, non the less the 1660 super is still a great stable card


2060 ko is loud and hot.

5600xt is faster than 1660s most of the time,but 1660s is a lot more worth what it costs than 5600xt is.
navi is a hard pass unless you must go all amd.

if you wanna go higher than 1660s you should get a 8gb card anyway.


----------



## HenrySomeone (Jul 4, 2020)

GodKarama said:


> I am pretty unsure because the GTX 1660 Super has lower perfomance but as it looks like is more stable than the RX 5600 XT. Does anybody here can recommend me what I should go with? I really have no idea because I see that poeple still have the same problems with the RX 5600 XT. Or is it all stable now?


5600XT if you want slightly higher performance on the rare occasion when everything will work (or at least work well enough, everything is honestly a bit too much to expect, even sporadically) and then probably sell it away after a month or two with a notable loss or 1660 super if you want a tad less performance, but seamless plug&play experience. The choice is yours, but I'm sure you can tell what mine would be. Or as a third option (as someone already suggested), get a 2060 (KO), slightly higher performance than 5600XT and the same great user experience as with 1660s (or pretty much all Nvidia cards to be honest).


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 4, 2020)

Just my .02, get whatever fits your budget better (read; not as expensive) of the 2 chipsets.


----------



## HenrySomeone (Jul 4, 2020)

Well, 1660s is obviously cheaper, but even at the same price I know many (including myself) that would very likely take it over 5600XT, particularly as both are good for 1080p (up to about 100fps with some reduced settings) and none of them is really enough for 1440p


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 4, 2020)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> AMD alternatuves are apealing, however the infamous drivers are a major turn off, atleast for me.


This nonsense needs to stop. 

AMD's driver problems have not only been grossly over-stated, they've also been solved. 

Quit the whining about AMD drivers people, it only makes you look ignorant.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 4, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> This nonsense needs to stop.
> 
> AMD's driver problems have not only been grossly over-stated, they've also been solved.
> 
> Quit the whining about AMD drivers people, it only makes you look ignorant.


navi return rate is 5x the previous gen
bunch of whiners


----------



## RandallFlagg (Jul 4, 2020)

2060 KO or 5600XT, I have the KO Ultra and was originally planning on a 1660 Super / Ti.

Reason I did not go with the 1660's was current pricing.  It's out of whack.  4 months ago a good 1660 Super was selling for around 230-240 USD.  I can't find a 'good' one in that price range anymore, just the single fan cheap ones.

On the 2060 KO, as some have noted it can be loud and/or hot.  Really you get to choose between one or the other under normal conditions (read, not artificial loads like a benchmark where it will be both loud and hot).  My observation is I can have it always below 80C and it will get loud, or I can tune the fans and have it get up to 85C+ and that's hot.

I chose nVidia because I trust their drivers and support, also just in case I find a use for RTX and/or DLSS.

However if you decide you trust the AMD drivers the 5600XT is a higher performer on average as the benchmark show.  It is also about $10-$30 less than the 2060 KO, and about $50+ less than a normal 2060.  In fact, it's right about the same as what a good 1660 Super/Ti costs right now.

Anyway, with current prices in the 260-300 range I would not go 1660 Super / Ti (and didn't).   Spend the extra 0-20 bucks and step up a tier with a KO or 5600XT.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 4, 2020)

RandallFlagg said:


> 2060 KO or 5600XT, I have the KO Ultra and was originally planning on a 1660 Super / Ti.


The OP might not have the money to get a 2060, recommending it is a waste of time.


RandallFlagg said:


> I chose nVidia because I trust their drivers and support,





RandallFlagg said:


> However if you decide you trust the AMD drivers


----------



## RandallFlagg (Jul 4, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> The OP might not have the money to get a 2060, recommending it is a waste of time.



We're talking about paying ~$265 for a 1660 Super, or $320 for a 2060.  

From a money standpoint, that's 20% more performance for about 20% more money.  Looking forward, this means the 2060 will last at a given performance point for an entire generation longer than the 1660 Super given that each new generation usually gives us a 20% or so bump in performance, and those generations come out about every 18-24 months.  In the end the 2060 is cheaper.  The 2070 / 2080 etc are the ones that are not cost effective.  

But if OP isn't in a position to spend $55 to save $100 over a couple of years, then perhaps OP shouldn't be buying video cards.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 4, 2020)

RandallFlagg said:


> $265 for a 1660 Super, or $320 for a 2060.


That $55 the OP might not have.


RandallFlagg said:


> But if OP isn't in a position to spend $55 to save $100 over a couple of years, then perhaps OP shouldn't be buying video cards.


That is a VERY narrow minded perspective. Quit telling others how to think. It's their money, they can make up their own mind.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Jul 4, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That $55 the OP might not have.
> 
> That is a VERY narrow minded perspective. Quit telling others how to think. It's their money, they can make up their own mind.



Narrow minded is you pushing your brand loyalty and telling me what someone else thinks.


----------



## xman2007 (Jul 4, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That $55 the OP might not have.
> 
> That is a VERY narrow minded perspective. Quit telling others how to think. It's their money, they can make up their own mind.


The op hasn't been back since Wednesday I'd say he's likely made up his mind since though that won't stop all the amd drivers are crap comments


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 4, 2020)

RandallFlagg said:


> Narrow minded is you pushing your brand loyalty and telling me what someone else thinks.


You keep thinking that.


xman2007 said:


> The op hasn't been back since Wednesday I'd say he's likely made up his mind


Agreed. Seems time to close up shop..


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 4, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> fake news hwunboxed
> i.e. they show 5600xt 21% faster in borderlands 3
> that's only the case when they test in dx12
> *2060 dx11 vs 5600xt dx12 are the same
> ...



Really dude fake news? Hardware Unboxed don't manipulate data, best youtube channel for PC benchmarks IMO.



lexluthermiester said:


> This nonsense needs to stop.
> 
> AMD's driver problems have not only been grossly over-stated, they've also been solved.
> 
> Quit the whining about AMD drivers people, it only makes you look ignorant.



Yes thankyou! I only had one issue which was last year & that was the green screen of death thread I made.


----------



## PerfectWave (Jul 4, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> lol,fail at reading.
> hwunboxed report whatever they want.
> I layed down the example right in front of you.and it's not the only one frankly but I don't wanna waste time,I wrote about them in other threads.
> 
> ...


tbh i never trust tpu on gaming benchmark


cucker tarlson said:


> lol,fail at reading.
> hwunboxed report whatever they want.
> I layed down the example right in front of you.and it's not the only one frankly but I don't wanna waste time,I wrote about them in other threads.
> 
> ...


tbh i never trust tpu for gaming benchmark. wondering why you say tpu is legit and the other fakes. when i compare tpu gpu benchmark with guru3d its always a different story.
in tpugpu benchmark there are a lot of games that nobody play it. most ppl buy triple AAA games


----------

